# All American Airlines Flights grounded



## x3 skier (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/tedreed/2013/04/16/american-airlines-grounded-until-5-p-m-eastern-time/

Since the merger, Useless Air CEO Parker has removed all ground electronic devices and replaced them with abacuses (abacusi ?) in a cost reduction effort. Unfortunately, the training program was delayed. Cell phones have also been replaced with tin cans and string. Again, unfortunately, the string budget was inadequate to permit connection with key operational sites. 

Cheers


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 16, 2013)

Just to add some context (bolding mine,) from the link:


> American said it has grounded all flights *through 5 p.m. EDT* because of a compute problem, which prevent it from checking passengers in and from booking flights. ...


----------



## deannak (Apr 17, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/tedreed/2013/04/16/american-airlines-grounded-until-5-p-m-eastern-time/
> 
> Since the merger, Useless Air CEO Parker has removed all ground electronic devices and replaced them with abacuses (abacusi ?) in a cost reduction effort. Unfortunately, the training program was delayed. Cell phones have also been replaced with tin cans and string. Again, unfortunately, the string budget was inadequate to permit connection with key operational sites.
> 
> Cheers



Love it!  :hysterical:


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 17, 2013)

Man I dodged this luckily and flew out on my business trip a few days earlier than normal... Read LAX was a mad house


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

*Can't ya just hardly wait for the proposed American/USAir merger?*

They've been limping along with the 1960's Sabre computer system without backup. I'd say instead of fancy new paint jobs, American could use a few new computers.

I have felt a little left out because American has little to no service at any (relatively) nearby airport.Now I don't feel so bad. They don't have service *anywhere*! http://news.yahoo.com/american-airlines-resumes-most-flights-183233970.html

Jim


----------

